# Creators... So that why I...



## an_doer (Oct 1, 2014)

ESTP here 
Now I understand myself better as a creators. I m looking back at many thing I created and destroy as well. 
I created websites as well as shut down websites. 
Thanks for posting! 
now I need to focus on creating MONEY to pay off bills.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Alas, I understand. I create a lot of things... artwork, jewelry, afghans, etc.
I'm not doing too well at creating MONEY, alas.
I am an ESFP.



an_doer said:


> ESTP here
> Now I understand myself better as a creators. I m looking back at many thing I created and destroy as well.
> I created websites as well as shut down websites.
> Thanks for posting!
> now I need to focus on creating MONEY to pay off bills.


----------

